# She’s waxing! How long until the foal arrives?



## HucklberryHollow (Jun 7, 2018)

Woo hoo! Our veterinarian confirmed the our little maiden mare Taffy does indeed have wax!  Milk droplets were yellowish and thicker than before, also sticky. Tested this morning and pH is 6.4 and calcium is 200. Any advice on when we might expect labor to get started? The wax has been present since 8am this morning.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 7, 2018)

Usually foal 24-48 hours after waxing.

Better be ready for a baby tonight.

Good luck!


----------



## HucklberryHollow (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply MMM! Foaling kit is ready, vet is on standby, phone is charged, case of Monster energy drinks is bought, and eyes are glued to the monitor...and I’m so nervous! Just praying it goes well. I’ve never handled a foaling. I’ve read and researched and watched all kind of videos, but I so wish they had a nice big hospital with a cute little mini mare maternity ward and lots of veterinarians. Lol!


----------



## Mona (Jun 7, 2018)

ANY TIME!  No way of knowing for sure!  Good luck! Hope you'll be sleeping with one eye open!


----------



## chandab (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't know how long after it started forming that I actually noticed the wax on Sophia this spring, but she foaled within 3 hours of my noticing the wax.  I saw it at dinner time, and she foaled before 9PM, I checked her every hour to two hours after seeing the wax, there was no getting a sample from her.


----------

